# Looking good naked via pain, sweat, tears, and deprivation.



## Pony (Jan 11, 2012)

Im inspired by the honesty of late night Beachbody.com infomercials that sell incredibly hard workouts without making it appear easy.  I had a half-assed journal on here trying to document my cycle of HGH, but that was a fail. So let me sum this all up real quickly:

Im running 4 ius a day split between 2 2iu injections.  Im on my 5th month and have just raised the dose back up from 3 ius due to soreness in the wrists.  On my second month I started the Insanity home workout and completed that.  I worked out during the holidays but I didnt follow a program, but now Ive just finished my first week of P90X.  I did a lot of work to go from fat ass into societies norm, now Im going to break my ass in half to be lean and fit for the beach this summer.  Clothes will fit like they were made just for my body, billboards will line up to get my picture on them, and the heavens will sing.  I might even film an episode of Des Control (mexican spank material).  My supplements are: HGH blue tops/Somagena, Syntha-6, Jack3d, and Concrete.  I also take CLA, guggulsterones, and am finishing up a bottle of Milk Thistle.  

Someone once told me when asking for cycle advice that I just wanted to take the drugs and not do any of the work.  So wrong.  I am taking all sorts of suggestions and advice about my diet.  I would like to get it straightened out and working for me.  I do like to enjoy myself, however, so next weekends trip to Austin will be filled with tex mex and bbq goodness, and I promise to post it all up here, with pictures.  However, I do want to be serious and solid with my regiment otherwise.  

My breakfast this morning:

2 eggs over easy (non stick spray)
1 serving of tempeh (1tbsp OO, salt free sazon, hot sauce, and cajun powder to taste)
1 glass OJ

Lemme say this, when the weather got too cold for OJ in the morning at work, I just had black coffee.  Now this OJ tastes too sweet, and the taste wont leave my tongue.  I also have a nice little headache right now....

My Mission Statement:
I will push through the pain of sore muscles, and hard reps.  I will sweat it all out.  I will cry in frustration instead of give up.  I will deprive myself of the party, and the pastry just so I can look good naked in 2012.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 11, 2012)

Keep killing it girl!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 11, 2012)

Keep up the motivation!


----------



## Pony (Jan 12, 2012)

Its Thursday, and Im ready to M*&^#er f%$*in HIT IT!

Yesterdays meals:

Spaghetti Squash "Lasagna" (Spaghetti Squash baked with kale, tomato sauce and mozz on top)


Spicy Tuna Salad wrap (1 whole wheat wrap, 2 cans tuna in water, 3/4 tbsp mayo, 3/4 cup of orange pepper, hot sauce, black pepper, no salt sazon to taste)

Im looking for a website that has good healthy foods for cheap.  Im looking for gluten free wraps but I cant find them around me.  Also Ive started reading a blog: Anabolic Gourmet, and my new project is to find more.  Now that I have more time at home I can really focus on my diet.

Todays Breakfast:

1/2 cup Ezekiel Oats, 1 scoop protein powder, milk, blueberries

Yesterday was my off day for P90X, today I'll be doing Chest, Back and Abs. I keep forgetting to get my stats when Im on empty, but I'll try to post weight and everything in the next few days.


----------



## jagbender (Jan 12, 2012)

Will be watching your log  Good luck! 

jags


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 12, 2012)

Doing cardio as I read.  I'll be back in to help/give suggestions with your diet.


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 12, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Doing cardio as I read.  I'll be back in to help/give suggestions with your diet.



Women are always multi-tasking...

I love it!  Sometimes I step back and watch my wife take care of 3-4 things without thinking twice, and then I try to help and get my butt chewed!



OP keep that motivation going strong!


----------



## Mkpaint (Jan 12, 2012)

Keep up good work


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 12, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> I love it! Sometimes I step back and watch my wife take care of 3-4 things without thinking twice, and then I try to help and get my butt chewed!


 
Glad I'm not the only one this happens to. 

And Pony, welcome back.


----------



## Pony (Jan 13, 2012)

Hey guys thanks for the support!  Im looking forward to keeping this up, hopefully I'll be able to do it for a month straight and make it a habit.  So yesterdays ab workout got me eating like a bird.  So really I just snacked on fresh kielbasa, cottage cheese, and had a protein shake.  Mostly though it was just water.

I have a worksheet for yesterdays workout.  Each exercise is done twice, and the numbers represent the reps.  the letters are shorthand for the colors of the resistance bands.  I used orange 30lbs, black 23lbs, blue 19lbs.  I dont have a pull up bar because my apartment has this really pretty ornate trimwork and makes the frame too large for the pull up bar.  Pull ups are a goal of mine so Im thinking of a way to make it work.

standard pushups: 24/25
wide front pullups: 15 o&bk/ 17 o&bk
military pushups: 18/15
reverse grip chinups: 14 o&bk/16 o&bk
wide fly pushups: 24/22
close grip OH pullups: 15 o&bk/15o&bk
decline pushups: 20/15
heavy pants: 14 o/10 o
lawnmowers: 31 bl/42 bl (rep counts are for each arm)
divebomber pushups: 5/7
back flys: 14 bl/14 bl
diamond pushups: 15/15


Ok well since yesterdays dinner never got made, Im gonna bake up some basa with fresh dill, garlic and lemon.  I like to sprinkle fish with some rolled oats, its so much nicer than breading.  I also have grape tomatoes for some salad.  That should be enough, Im excited for it.

Almost forgot todays breakfast:

4oz steak, 2 eggs beaten, 1 whole wheat wrap, hot sauce to taste.  

I love hot sauce, but Im starting to see how much I use it so I'll start messing with jalapenos.  Im interested in checking out anabolic gourmet's protein pasta recipe, and making some homemade ravioli.  I would love to find vegan ricotta substitutes.  Of course though, if Im using vegan cheeses, Im going to fill it with meat. 

OK so today is all about PLYO and WATER.  I wanna sweat out a couple pounds with this workout.  Maybe I oughta use 2 scoops of Jack3d.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 13, 2012)

you seem to have this under control... nice log.  I hope your objective is obtained. 
You have given me two meal ideas. thanks


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow your impervious to caffeine I can't take jacked3d it give me major headaches.

You have some good idea's on meals, I'll definately have to do some copying.


----------



## Pony (Jan 14, 2012)

dieseljimmy said:


> you seem to have this under control... nice log.  I hope your objective is obtained.
> You have given me two meal ideas. thanks



Hey man thanks for showing support, its my pleasure to share recipes with everyone so enjoy them and come back for more.


----------



## Pony (Jan 14, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Wow your impervious to caffeine I can't take jacked3d it give me major headaches.
> 
> You have some good idea's on meals, I'll definately have to do some copying.



I had a long, twisted love affair with thermogenics.


----------



## Pony (Jan 14, 2012)

So this morning brings some uneasy news, apparently my HGH is bunk and theres a recall.  Amazing though, that theres a sponsor on here that takes FULL RESPONSIBILITY for something he got fucked on and is willing to eat cost to make things right.  That is the kind of thing missing in this world, and it proves that IMF is a solid community of people looking to make ourselves and eachother better.  No better forum!

Yesterdays workout was awesome, I pushed hard and soaked my clothes through with sweat completely.  Todays going to be shoulders, arms and abs, and Im totally psyched to hit it hard.

Yesterdays dinner:
basa fillet with dill, cumin, pressed garlic (1 clove per fillet), pepper, oregano, salt
grape tomatoes, 1 small yellow pepper, 1/2 small orange pepper, 1/4c finely chopped onion, oregano, salt, pepper, olive oil and balsamic to dress.

I dont like to use salt so much, but its neccessary in small doses sometimes.  I used a little on the fish to offset the strong dill, pepper, and cumin.  I also threw a small dash in the salad to bring out the sweetness of the peppers, tomatoes and onions.  I guess I was just craving a little salt last night, typically you'l never see me using it.

Todays breakfast: 4oz steak, 2 eggs over easy, espresso

Ok lets do this shit.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 14, 2012)

Wayyyy better than you last half assed log lol!! Kick some ass ill be here to make sure you dont slack off


----------



## bb1129 (Jan 14, 2012)

motivating stuff here! get it girl! following..


----------



## Pony (Jan 14, 2012)

D-Latsky said:


> Wayyyy better than you last half assed log lol!! Kick some ass ill be here to make sure you dont slack off



HAHA! Thanks  And same to you bro, I want you to win that contest 



bb1129 said:


> motivating stuff here! get it girl! following..



Hey thanks man, bout to go work out right now!


----------



## Pony (Jan 15, 2012)

Yesterdays dinner consisted of steak and clams my buddy made for a party.  This guy does 2-3 Insanity's a day.  He's a fucking beast, and a masochist.  

Yesterday I did the bonus workout for shoulders and arms. I used black 23lb, blue 19lbs, red 13lbs, green 7lbs, yellow 5lbs.

alt shldr press: 10 bl/11 bl
in & out bicep curls: 15 bk/18 bk
2 arm tricep kick backs: 11 bl/15 rd
deep swimmer press: 16 rd/14 rd
full sup. conc. curls: 15 bk/11 bk
chair dips: 15/24 <~~legs at 90deg
upright row: 14 rd/16 rd
static arm curls: 16 bl/16 bk
full grip twist tri kickbacks: 8 rd/6 rd
2 angle shldr curls: 10 rd/16 rd
crouching cohen curls: 15 bk/15 bk
tricep extentions: 12 rd/13 gr
straight arm shldr flys: 16 gr/16 ylw
congdon curls: 11 bk/12 bk
side tri rise: R9 L8/R10 L12

Todays breakfast I upped the steak so it wouldnt spoil.  Yummmmmmmmm.  Tonight Im going to heat up the left over fish, possibly eat it tuna salad style.  Right now Im running to start my yoga X, which is possibly some of the best yoga Ive ever done.  I think Im going to my gym this week and cancelling my membership.  4 years at the gym and the only workout I ever did that could match this intensity was spin class.  Imagine what I could have bought with 4 years worth of monthly Crunch payments...


----------



## Pony (Jan 16, 2012)

Last nights dinner was bangin.  I had about 2 nice fillets worth of fish left over, so I warmed them up in the pan til they could flake, then flaked them and added a light, light covering of mayo, just so it would stick a little.  Not only is mayo gross, but the fish is oily enough on its own.  Then I just warmed up a couple of whole wheat wraps and stuffed them.  Honestly the fish alone was a little much towards the end, and I think it would be better if maybe I threw some veggies in there and extended it to 3 or 4 wraps.

Im in school this week, I made a beautiful seam in a Corian countertop this afternoon.  

6:30am 12oz water, 1 rounded scoop of Syntha 6
7:30am small apple
9:30am 1/2c Ezekiel Flax cereal, 1c almond milk, 1 rounded scoop Syntha-6, 1 small banana
12pm Mediterranean chicken and white beans
230pm handful of almonds
430pm 2 slices warm mexican cheese
630pm 12oz water, 1 rounded scoop Syntha-6

Today I had Legs and Back.  For some reason, I only got the pull up half of this on my worksheet so, the lunges arent recorded.  However I found a list online so you guys know what Im doing.  The lunges and pull ups alternate, the lunges always change, but the pullups are rotated.

balance lunges
calf raise squats
reverse grip chinups : 12 bk/o - 19 bk/o/rd
superskaters
wall squats
wide front pull ups: 15/12 bk/o/rd
step back lunges:
alternating side lunges
close grip over hand pull ups: 15/16 bk/o/rd
single leg wall squats
dead lift squats
switch grip pull ups: 20/17 bk/o/rd
3 way lunges
sneaky lunges
reverse grip chin ups
chair salutations
toe roll iso lunges
wide front pull ups
groucho walk
calf raises
close grip over hand pull ups
80-20 sieber speed squats
switch grip pull ups


I posted all the numbers for the pull ups the first time around, but thats the whole workout, then its the Ab Ripper X, which is the most killer ab workout Ive ever done.


Tomorrow, is Kenpo!  I love it because I used to take Karate, and I am awesome at fighting.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice! Puttin in work!


----------



## Pony (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks Lats!  Today is my off day, and Im wiped out.  Although, I feel much more adjusted than I did last week.  Im starting to feel a little fatigued during my workouts now, I just push harder to keep up, not sure if I should have a protein shake when I take my Jack3d or what...  Yesterday was Kenpo, I started off wobbly and tired, but once my muscles loosened up, I was quick and strong.  My upper arm and thigh fat is going away and getting tighter I can feel it when I move.  The P90X seems to be working.  When I get back from Austin Im going to add morning HIIT workouts to 2 of my lifting days.  

Todays meals
730am sm black coffee, turkey and egg on a sourdough bagel, hot sauce (that red chinese one)
930am 1/2c ezekiel, 1 cup almond milk, 6oz black berries
12pm chicken gyro
430pm 12oz protein shake 1 scoop syntha-6, 12 oz water, 1/2 scoop concrete
7pm 2 eggs over easy, 1 serving tempeh

Big day tomorrow.  Going to eat eggs in the morning and tuna for lunch so my brain is grinding away on all axles.  Austin this saturday.  Im posting pics of all the BBQ goodness, food porn!  Chest, back and abs tomorrow, Im ready to hit it hard!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 18, 2012)

Pony said:


> I had a long, twisted love affair with thermogenics.


 
 Me to, miss the days when SpeedStack had ephedrine, or the old VPX Clenutrex. 

If you ever want a break from the caffeine but need the boost for pre-workout I've been taking All-Out by Beyond Nutrition, it's Juggernaut and Joe's here on the boards company.

Great journal so far.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 19, 2012)

I made your spicy tuna wrap. It was delish
Thanks.
Btw I took jakked for 6 months. Switched to white flood, I like it a lot more actually-just a thought


----------



## Pony (Jan 19, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Me to, miss the days when SpeedStack had ephedrine, or the old VPX Clenutrex.
> 
> If you ever want a break from the caffeine but need the boost for pre-workout I've been taking All-Out by Beyond Nutrition, it's Juggernaut and Joe's here on the boards company.
> 
> Great journal so far.



Thanks man, Im glad you keep comin back   Those caffeine free pre-workouts are beyond me - where do you get the energy from?  I'll check it out though, I'd rather spend my money supporting a small business anyway.


----------



## Pony (Jan 19, 2012)

dieseljimmy said:


> I made your spicy tuna wrap. It was delish
> Thanks.
> Btw I took jakked for 6 months. Switched to white flood, I like it a lot more actually-just a thought



You're welcome bro, Im so happy you liked it.  Im gonna check that out too, I like to switch up my pre workout drinks so I dont get too adjusted.  I just finished a tub of 1MR...


----------



## Pony (Jan 19, 2012)

Good workout today.  I surpassed almost every set last week, so I'll post the difference as well.  Today was chest, back and abs.  I used the blue (19), black (23), orange (30), and red (13) bands.  Ive been working hard to control my stance so I replicate the pull-up motion perfectly.  Ive been going for numbers on my pushups, but can still only go halfway.

standard pushups: 30 (+6)/ 37 (+12)
wide front pull ups: 20 (+5) o/bk / 20 (+3) o/bk/+rd
military push ups: 20 +2/15
rev grip chin ups: 19 (+5)/20 (+4) o/bk/rd
wide fly push ups: 26 (+2)/25 (+3)
close grip OH pull ups: 19 (+4)/20 (+5) o/bk/rd
decline push ups: 26 (+6)/20 (+5)
heavy pants: 17 (+3)/10 o  <~~made a band adjustment which cost me time
lawnmowers: 29 (-2)/34 (-8)
back flys: 14/20 (+6) bl
diamond pushups: 16 (+1)/18 (+3)
divebombers: 9 (+4)/8 (+1)

Wow, I didnt realize I really fucked up on those lawn mowers.  Regardless I have to start using a heavier band, Im doing way too many reps than the exercise calls for.  I changed my stance on divebombers to a part of the floor with more traction and slightly widened my hands, which gave me an edge over my last workout.

Meals: 

6:30am: protein shake 1 scoop syntha-6, 12 oz water
7:30 am: 2 eggs and turkey on an 8-grain bagel, hot sauce duh
930am 1/2c ezekiel, 1 cup almond milk
12pm lamb and potatoes
3pm 1pkg of almond butter
6pm protein shake 1 scoop syntha-6, 3/4 scoop concrete, 12 oz water

Im gonna go eat now, probs some tuna real quick.  Tomorrow is PLYO.


----------



## Pony (Jan 19, 2012)

Last post for the night.  This is the before pic for P90X, taken 2 weeks ago when I first started.  This picture also marks my progress at a little past halfway of my HGH cycle.


----------



## Pony (Jan 21, 2012)

Yesterdays workout was intense, I pushed hard as fuck!  Today Im trying to fly to Austin, hopefully the NY snow will let up and I can get this vaca started.  

Here's a rundown of yesterdays meals:
730am: turkey, eggs on a russian pumpernickel bagel, reg coffee (they fucked it up)
930am: 1/2c ezekiel, 3/4c almond milk, 1 scoop syntha-6
12pm: some egg drop wonton soup, 4oz buffalo chicken salad
7pm: tilapia, sausage

Yesterday was crazy as you can see.  That dinner was just what needed to be cooked before my vaca.  My flight is boarding, see ya's!


----------



## Pony (Jan 26, 2012)

Ok Im back with a vengeance here people.  Let me give you a run down of my vacation of gluttony.  I basically spent 4 days partying my ass off, eating like a fat texan, oh and I did yoga on tues....

Monday night we headed into Fredricksburg and enjoyed some princess treatment at a local restaurant.  stuffed shrimp, mussel bisque, fried oysters, stuffed lobster, and a walnut pecan tart.  The salad was amazing, the fresh oven made bread every 20 mins was just gluttony.

Sunday night we headed over to the Salt Lick and I died inside a pulled pork sandwich the size of my head, and I made no attempt to spare on the spicy bbq sauce, naturally I saved some room for the peach cobbler, and ate the rest of my dinner the next morning with a runny egg.

Thats all Im gonna share, the rest was delicious as fuck but not boner-worthy.  That all being said and done, as you can tell I have my work cut out for me this week.  Its going to take a day for my body to get back on track, I'll save the GH pin til right before my workout, they always feel pretty seamless when I do a shot with my Jack3d.

As you know I'll be adding 2 days of HIIT into my workout, Id like to do this on top of my existing schedule.  A friend of mine just downloaded the Asylum... uh just bought the Asylum and says its hard as fuck.  Right now Im just adding in Insanity, but Im going to check out Asylum for sure.  When I was doing Insanity I felt so light on my feet, I actually really miss the program.  P90X however, has been in general more likable. 

Ok so breakfast this morning was 2 eggs scrambled, 1 serving of tempeh, and a shot of espresso.

Todays workout is shoulders, arms and abs.  Im picking up where I left off last friday, or else Id be starting my recovery week, which isnt very appropriate.  Will also be adding clenbuterol to the mix, so this should get very interesting.  Also I'll be doing the fat loss challenge, so I'll start logging my weight and throw up a picture feb 1st.   I want to start measuring my bodyfat, should I buy calipers?


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 26, 2012)

Lol soundes like a good weekend!! Keep bustin ass on workout days and those extra cals will disappear


----------



## Pony (Jan 26, 2012)

Todays meals:
12pm 2 scoops syntha-6, 12oz water
3pm 1c chicken, garbanzo bean curry
6pm 1 scoop syntha-6, 3/4 scoop concrete, 12oz water
9pm *Anabolic Chicken burritos*, cauliflower, broccoli, grape tomatoes, black olives, avacado, red pepper salad

Tomorrow is yoga X, I will do cardio then yoga. I think its gonna be 2 scoops of Jack3d tomorrow 

Tonights workout was nice, but it started off slow.  My right shoulder was tight for the beginning of the workout and I didnt feel like I got as many reps as I should have.  Thankfully it loosened up.

alt shoulder press: 11 (+1)/11 bk
in & out bicep curls: 15/18 bk
2 arm tricep kick backs: 13(+2)/bl 15/rd
deep swimmer press: 15(-1)/15(+1) rd
full sup concentration curls: 9x2 bk/11 x 2 bl
chair dips: 23 (+8)/25 (+1)
upright row: 15(+1)/17(+1) rd
static arm curls: 24 (+8) bl/16 bk
flip grip twist tri kick backs: 10 (+2)/ 7(+1) rd
2 angle shoulder curls: 16(+6)/16 rd
crouching cohen curls: 16(+1)/15 bk (I need to up the weight on these)
tricep extensions: 12 rd/14(+1) gr
straight arm shoulder flys: 16 gr/18(+2) yl
congdon curls: 15 (+4)/14(+2) bk
side tri rise: R- 12(+3) L- 11(+3)/R- 12(+2) L- 14(+2)

Before vacation weight= 185.8
After vacation weight= 188.4


----------



## ZECH (Jan 28, 2012)

Pony said:


> Last post for the night.  This is the before pic for P90X, taken 2 weeks ago when I first started.  This picture also marks my progress at a little past halfway of my HGH cycle.



Looking pretty damn sweet in that pic if you ask me! Your first post got me motivated. Keep at it!


----------



## Pony (Jan 29, 2012)

ZECH said:


> Looking pretty damn sweet in that pic if you ask me! Your first post got me motivated. Keep at it!



Thanks Zech!  This post is motivation to kill it today


----------



## Pony (Jan 29, 2012)

Friday was fuckin killer, I did Pure Cardio, then did Yoga X.  It took 2 scoops of Jack3d to get through that monster workout, but Ive never felt so good in my LIFE. Doing that Insanity workout before the Yoga definitely limbered me up so Yoga was a breeze, Im really getting into some of the binds, I can slip into places my gut wouldnt have allowed before which is nice.  Yoga is unforgiving in ways because you realize you cant do some of the fancy shit if youre too fat.  Its the low impact, high intensity FUCK YOU FATASS.

Yesterday was legs and back, here are the numbers:

balance lunges: R15/L15
calf raise squats: 25
rev grip chin ups: 16 rd/bk/o
superskaters: R25/L22
wall squats: 90 secs
wide front pull ups: 17 rd/bk/o
step back lunges: R15/L15 bl
alternating side lunges: 24
close grip OH pull ups: 18 rd/bk/o
single leg wall squats: 60 sec (10 sec each leg alternating)
dead lift squats: R20/L20
switch grip pull ups: 20
3 way lunges: R6/L6 (6 sets each leg of side/45 deg/forward lunges with kick)
sneaky lunges: 20
rev grip chin ups: 17 rd/bk/o
chair salutations: 30 secs + 30 secs
toe roll iso lunges: R16 L16
wide front pull ups: 12
groucho walk: ?? guess I didnt write this down
calf raises: 25 (toes out) 25 (feet parallel) 25 (toes in) / 5lb weights
close grip OH pull ups: 15 rd/bk/o
80-20 siebers speed squats: R30/L30
switch grip pull-ups: 21 rd/bk/o

Red = 13lbs, black = 23lbs, orange = 30lbs, blue - 19lbs.  So for my pull ups Im using 132 lbs!! Almost at body weight here, soon I'll be doing real pull ups.. fuckin sweet.

Today is Kenpo, Im gonna kill it.  HI-YA motha fuckas!


----------



## Pony (Jan 31, 2012)

My weight as of this morning is 187.2! Thats 1.6lbs down from the end of my Austin trip, and 1.4lbs away from when I left, so Im pretty satisfied with myself at this point.

The other night I scraped some shit together and made some awesome burgers:

1lbs ground beef
1lbs ground chicken
1/4c cottage cheese
1 lg egg
1/3c onion
2 cloves garlic
oregano, parsley, cumin, black pepper to taste

I made these patties really thin, like fast food burgers.  I also blended the egg cottage cheese, onion, and garlic.  

**In hindsight I would have just blended the egg and cottage cheese, pressed the garlic and finely diced the onion by hand.  Also, judging by how much better these tasted with Dijon mustard, I would definitely add some to the recipe next time.**

Breakfast this morning: 3 eggs (1 white), 4oz steak, on a whole wheat wrap

Today is my day to add an Insanity to the mix.  I think its the start of my first recovery week, my body doesnt feel like it needs a recovery week.  After completing Insanity, nothing feels like a brutal workout any more.  

Lets get this party started!

BTW, I will be starting a clen cycle shortly.  I'll post up the schedule shortly...


----------



## Pony (Feb 1, 2012)

Just got off the phone with my bro, he's coming over and we're gonna do Core Cardio and Resistance, then Yoga X.  I guess we're both in our recovery weeks, so why not mash em up and have one?  Both workouts are serious business in case you're not familiar with either the Insanity or the P90X programs.


Yesterdays workout was Core Synergistics.  I hated it.  A bunch of exercises I didnt know how to do so i watched them, rewound, tried it, press play, fail in frustration sometimes..... you know how those days go.  I did however start to feel that happy soreness afterwards.  Like pilates, where you're fuckin angry the whole fuckin time you're doing it because the exercises seem useless until about 2 hours after the workout and it feels like you're wearing a coat of armor on your stomach.

I had a mid afternoon meal yesterday that was so plain and simple, but tasty as fuck:
1c cottage cheese
1 plum tomato
salt, pepper, oregano to taste.

Normally I dont use salt but just a dash on the tomatoes with the pepper and oregano then mix in the cottage cheese and its heaven and healthy..


----------



## Pony (Feb 1, 2012)

*Supplements*

Heres a refresher on my supplements, I just placed a big order and changed it up-

Womens active multi
guggullipid extract
fish oil
Tonalin CLA
HGH 4iu 5/2 split
Clenbuterol (I have a schedule for this which I'll post later)
    -potassium & taurine to offset cramp and shakes
    -gaba & 5htp to sleep


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 1, 2012)

Fuck ya dude!! You know you better save some cash for new clothes, you will be too small to rock your old gear
Im having great results with the 5-htp I cant believe how much quicker i fall asleep.


----------



## Pony (Feb 1, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Fuck ya dude!! You know you better save some cash for new clothes, you will be too small to rock your old gear
> Im having great results with the 5-htp I cant believe how much quicker i fall asleep.



Baaah cant wait bro!  Ive been stuck at this size for way too long, cant seem to get past it....


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 1, 2012)

You will


----------



## Powermaster (Feb 2, 2012)

Badass journal...subbed


----------



## Pony (Feb 3, 2012)

Powermaster said:


> Badass journal...subbed



Thanks man, welcome aboard!


----------



## Pony (Feb 3, 2012)

*my first clen cycle*

All of a sudden, I found people who deliver quick as shit.  My clen just landed!!







I'll be starting this cycle on Monday:

days 1-3: 40mcg
days 4-6: 60 mcg
days 7-8: 80 mcg
days 9-14: 100mcg

-2 weeks off-

days 15-20: 100 mcg
days 21-24: 80mcg
days 25-28: 60mcg
days 29-30: 40 mcg

500 mg of taurine and potassium + 5htp and gaba


----------



## redz (Feb 3, 2012)

Watch out with Clen that stuff is crazy strong I can`t even handle the sides from low doses. Hopefully you have better tolerance to it.


----------



## Pony (Feb 3, 2012)

I have the taurine and potassium to offset shakes and cramps, the gaba and 5htp are for sleep.  Think I should start at 20?


----------



## Pony (Feb 6, 2012)

This weekend has been cray-cray!  Seriously I have to find the will to move....


----------



## Pony (Feb 7, 2012)

Ok so yesterday was a nice workout.  Did some Yoga with my roomie, he's been getting inspired to get in shape since Ive been doing this craziness.  TOTAL WIN.  So since I got crazy drunk last night I'll be pushing the clen back til tmo.  Also after doing some more reading, I've decided to start on 20, and end with 80 instead of starting with 40 and ending with 100.  Ive also read to use an OTC thermogenic on the off weeks.

Here's the new deal with the workout.  Gotta ramp this bitch up a bit here so Im starting P90X+ doubles this month.  So its gonna be cardio and total body workout.  Im very excited to do the plus version and in light of this weekend of food, and drink Im really going to dial in the diet as well.  I may have fallen a bit off track, but this month is where the pain and sacrifice takes over.... and Im smiling because I love it.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 7, 2012)

getting drunk on a Monday. I missing being young enough to pull that off and still make it to the gym and work.

Glad to hear your motivation is in high gear, now let's see you do it.


----------



## Ezskanken (Feb 7, 2012)

Keep up the intensity Pony!  It'll be worth it in the end.


----------



## Pony (Feb 7, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> getting drunk on a Monday. I missing being young enough to pull that off and still make it to the gym and work.
> 
> Glad to hear your motivation is in high gear, now let's see you do it.



The upside is how slim I feel today after all that tequila! 



Ezskanken said:


> Keep up the intensity Pony!  It'll be worth it in the end.



Im unstoppable EZ, believe that!


----------



## Pony (Feb 7, 2012)

I cant believe I just fucking did that!  What a great workout, I think P90X+ is more my speed.  P90X is nice, but after the Insanity the regular workouts werent cutting it for me.  Here's the numbers I put up.  A couple of the exercises I had to sub because they require the pull up bar for the included leg raises.  I did my exercises without leg raises and just did my bands.

Total Body Plus

O Crunch Push ups: 9
Pull up Crunch*: 11 rd/bk/o  (no crunch)
dead lift curl press: 9 bl
step kick back chair position: 16 rd
Sumo chair: 15
chuck ups: pos 2- 8/pos 3 - 5
clink on run*: 6 bk/o (no leg raises)
lunge press bella twist: 16/rd
balance curls: 24 rd/gr/y
running man: 18 /rd
hindu pike pushups: 5
lunge squat lunge: 4/rd
mr moon
kid play: 6
3&3: 4 rd bk/o
1/2 dervish: 5lb db's
weighted warrior: 5lb db's (i wish I had 2 1/2's for this)
1&1: 10 bk/o
lara lunge crunch: 14 rd
spiderman jumps: 7
plyo pushups: 8

This was my first time through it so a lot of these numbers should have been higher and will be when Im used to these particular exercises.  I wish I could use a pull up bar for this.

After this I downed 2 scoops of protein powder in my drink because usually I get ravenous a couple hours after my workout and I hope to be sleeping before I get hungry so tonight hopefully I wont get hungry before bed.  I made this awesome dinner before my workout.  

6oz steak, 2 eggs, 1/4 leftover noodles (already cooked)

I cooked the steak and chopped it up into little bite sized pieces, warmed up the noodles then added the steak and seasoned the whole lot, then added the eggs and mixed it all in.  It was delicious, the noodles gave me the energy to push hard through this late night workout.  Im going to try and keep my carbs centered around my workouts from now on.  Cant wait for tomorrow Ive got Interval + and Abs/Core +  


Kinda nervous to start this clen, dont know why....


----------



## Pony (Feb 8, 2012)

Yesterday's weight was 187.0, lets see if I can get back to 185 next week.  Today is a single workout.  I dont think Im going to workout so late anymore, I couldnt fall asleep for shit last night.  

Todays breakfast was a repeat of last nights pre workout meal.  Absolutely delicious as all hell and I cant wait to down this Jack3d and burn that all off.  For some reason I feel like smoking before my workout today.  Lets see how well I do (or dont do), shall we?  There seems to be quite a debate over whether or not smoking before working out helps or inhibits.  Personally I find I fall on both sides of the arguement depending on what kind of pot I smoke.  Anyways this isnt a weed thread so back to the workout.  Lets fucking kill this shit!!!!!


----------



## ebn2002 (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice journal!

I cant smoke before I workout, but I blaze right after every time.


----------



## Pony (Feb 8, 2012)

This was no fucking joke, I am very happy with this routine so far.  I must spend the money and find a way to use the pull up bar, because the ab workout does a lot of hanging ab exercises, and those happen to be my personal favorite.  I think Im ready to attempt some pull ups as well.  Im feeling super tight and light compared to how I had been feeling with the classic routine.  So now that Im doing a more intensive routine, I can see the improvements Ive made since finishing Insanity, and starting P90X classic.  My stamina is much better, I can also handle my bodyweight better.  Im lighter on my feet, and I can do more push ups and go deeper as well.  My shoulders are getting stronger from all the yoga, so doing side planks are now possible.  My recovery time has improved, only 20-30 seconds out of my comfort zone, under a minute at my max.  I cool down quicker, and I also dont get as sore as I used to.

Right now I have to dial in my diet, make it solid.  My problem is meal size and frequency now that I dont have the structure of a workday schedule.  So my focus isnt necessarily on the food itself, just eating smaller meals more frequently.  I usually get so wrapped up in something Im doing that hours go by and Im starving.  So thats going to stop.  Maybe there's a cool app or something that I can get to help keep my day structured.


----------



## Pony (Feb 8, 2012)

ebn2002 said:


> Nice journal!
> 
> I cant smoke before I workout, but I blaze right after every time.



THanks EBN.  I just felt like it today for some reason, usually I wait til Im done and light right up.  I definitely went hard though, so I cant say it hurt my drive at all.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 8, 2012)

Pony said:


> The upside is how slim I feel today after all that tequila!


 
Did that once on whiskey, the day after I was actually down 7lbs from the night before. 

To bad it took me 3 days to be able to eat normal after that.


----------



## Pony (Feb 8, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Did that once on whiskey, the day after I was actually down 7lbs from the night before.
> 
> To bad it took me 3 days to be able to eat normal after that.



DAYUM 

Yeah, it was one of those nights where you swear off drinking for a while.


----------



## Pony (Feb 9, 2012)

Today was a tough day.  My body is tired and on top of it, I drank the last of my Jack3d yesterday so I had one of those Monsters - fuckin aye thats so gross!  Whatever, you gotta do what you gotta do sometimes.  Taking into consideration how my morning went my numbers were low.  Ive noticed that I cant handle going as high with the resistance bands as I had before, so I've lowered the resistance on the bands to keep up my reps.

today's meals:
10:30am 2.5 eggs, 3 slices turkey bacon, whole wheat wrap
2pm 1 scoop syntha 6, 12oz water, concrete
5pm .5cup cottage cheese, handful grape tomatoes, 6 triscuits
7:30pm .5 basa fish fillet, 1cup salad


workout stats:  all pull ups were done with an orange 30lbs, black 23lbs, and green 7lbs which equals 120lbs resistance.  Red 13lbs, blue 19lbs, and yellow 5lbs.

double dip'll do ya:5
switch pull up: 17
2 direction circle flyes: 2.5 lbs
lunge curls: 18 bl
hammer kick: 12 rd/9 bl
frog push ups: 10
L chin ups: 10
fly blaster 4 rd/8 yl
lean back curls: 17 bl
1-legged bridge dips: 28
spiderman push ups: 7
7 point pull ups: 15
warrior swim: rd
pumper curls: 20 bl
side hammer kick: 24 rd
iso-climber push ups: 8
clean to negative: 10
shoulder everything: 7 yl
biceps everything: 4 bl
combat pushups: 7

*Ive never seen a lot of these before I did this program, some of them are very involved, if you see low reps, its probably because theres more than one move.  Ask if you wanna see some of these.*


Im gonna price out that pull up bar and those push up stands.  My wrists have been killing me all day, if this doesnt let up with the push up stands Im going to have to lower my dose of HGH, almost getting towards the end of my cycle now anyways, and Im seeing big improvements bodywise.  Hopefully when I add the Clen I'll finish the job up.  Thinking of hitting up peptides after the GH is done, will be shopping soon for May.  Also will be looking to get ripped after I lose the goop, so Im hoping I'll be ready to start some var come fall.  2012 is gonna be a big year!


----------



## Pony (Feb 10, 2012)

Today was a great workout.  Me and my bro and roommate did Yoga.  It took me a while to warm up after yesterdays upper body routine, but once I did I was going deeper, and my poses were on point.  Major improvements here, and what a relief after the week ive been having.  Definitely feel marked improvements all over.

Breakfast was simple this morning, lower in carbohydrate since Im not jumping around.  

11am 2 egg, 4 oz steak, 3/4 serving of tempeh
3pm 1 scoop syntha-6 12oz water, concrete

Big night tonight, got an audition from 8-10 then Im on stage (for the first time in 6 years) at 11 so right now my hearts racing.  I'll be trying not to drink.  Im not quite where I wanted to be body-wise when I finally got back on stage, but its only one song and my next gig in NY isnt til june so I have plenty of time for the big come back 

Ok keep it metal fuckers, Im out.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 10, 2012)

Pony said:


> Big night tonight, got an audition from 8-10 then Im on stage (for the first time in 6 years) at 11 so right now my hearts racing. I'll be trying not to drink. Im not quite where I wanted to be body-wise when I finally got back on stage, but its only one song and my next gig in NY isnt til june so I have plenty of time for the big come back
> 
> Ok keep it metal fuckers, Im out.


 
Ok so now I'm really curious. Details


----------



## Pony (Feb 11, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Ok so now I'm really curious. Details



Alright Ill spill.  I just joined a band called Alekhine's Gun, and you can check us out on Facebook,  we're a mix of death and hardcore, but old school style.  I also just auditioned for a band called Eyes Like Cyanide (which I think I landed ) which is death, black, newer school metal.  You can check them out on Spotify or Facebook or Youtube.  You're into the heavy lemme know what you think!

PS- Im on stage for 30 seconds and this woman tells me how Im hot and wants to buy me drinks after the show.  They're gonna hafta start handing out napkins so these women can stay dry when I get up on stage!


----------



## Pony (Feb 11, 2012)

bzzzzz bzzzzzzzz bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

**CLENBUTEROL!**

I really thought this was going to be crazier than it has turned out to be, now Im glad I spent all that time taking worthless OTC thermogenics.


Breakfast:
1 egg, 1 slice turkey bacon, 1/2 seving tempeh (did not finish)


Very excited for todays workouts!  Cardio + and Core Synergistics.  Not sure if Ill be able to handle full sweats cuz Im already pretty hot in this tank, but at this point it might not matter anyways.  Too jittery to type anymore!!


----------



## Pony (Feb 11, 2012)

Woke up with this in my head, I had to share!  






YouTube Video


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Feb 11, 2012)

Get it girl, let me know if you need help!!!

So Mote it Be
Chris


----------



## Pony (Feb 11, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> Get it girl, let me know if you need help!!!
> 
> So Mote it Be
> Chris



Thanks Chris!  Check your PMs I just hit you back..


----------



## Pony (Feb 11, 2012)

I need to eat better before my workouts because I totally crashed towards the end of Cardio.  I just took all my vitamins including the taurine potassium and its amazing how I feel so leveled out almost immediately.  Good first day so far, I will try to eat a little heavier before my next workout.

I just lowered my GH down.  I still have a little cramping in my wrists, and with 2 weeks left before the 6 month mark, I feel my body telling me to ramp it down.  Im at 2ius a day everyday now, so its only 1 iu a week less now.  I will have to listen to my body from now on as I plan on staying with this low dose for another couple months.  I will then switch to peptides.  My biggest concern at this point is the last of my weight loss and skin tightening.


----------



## ctr10 (Feb 11, 2012)

Damn Pony you can Jam


----------



## Pony (Feb 12, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> Damn Pony you can Jam



Thanks man, I live to fuckin shred!!  Welcome to my log


----------



## Pony (Feb 12, 2012)

Pony said:


> Yesterday's weight was 187.0



This was posted on the 8th.  I stepped on the scale at 182.8 this morning!!! I can honestly say I weight less than I did in HS, and lemme tell you how none of that was muscle.  This is a nice day for me. 


I started the clenbuterol yesterday at 20mcgs, and will follow the schedule Ive posted at 20mcgs less than whats listed.  I ate a huge breakfast this morning and learned the hard way about never doing that again.  Even yesterdays breakfast felt a little big and it was only half of what I normally eat.  I think Im having a hard time looking at the amount of food on my plate and knowing whats enough or too much.  Honestly I dont think Ive ever eaten just one egg at breakfast, not since I was like.... 5.  Fatty mind fuck!

I didnt workout today, I didnt have time, but tomorrow is my off day so Im going to catch up.  I tried to split up my workouts yesterday but I only had energy like that in the morning, but I dont wanna see what happens when I mix caffeine with Clen so I just skipped my afternoon workout, so maybe I can get both workouts in tomorrow.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 13, 2012)

Pony said:


> Alright Ill spill. I just joined a band called Alekhine's Gun, and you can check us out on Facebook, we're a mix of death and hardcore, but old school style. I also just auditioned for a band called Eyes Like Cyanide (which I think I landed ) which is death, black, newer school metal. You can check them out on Spotify or Facebook or Youtube. You're into the heavy lemme know what you think!


 
Ok so I checked them both out on youtube. And have to admit that I've been listening to Alekhine's Gun for a few hours now. I'm guessing you haven't done any shows with them yet since you said you had just started with them. Bet you'll have a great time with them though. I think they are closer to heavy metal than death, kind of like Superjoint Ritual (who I miss by the way).

Eyes Like Cyanide I can't get into, every time I start getting into the heavy guitar riff with the lyrics the drums come in and just don't fit right to me. 

Congrats on the audition.


----------



## Pony (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks for checking us out O!  I agree with you on the drummer, ELC needs someone whos a little more busy behind that kit, but I digress... it is not my band.   AG does a lot of travelling so if we hit up your town dont be a stranger!


----------



## Pony (Feb 17, 2012)

So I did 5 days of Clen @ 20mcgs.  I couldnt up the dose on day 4 at all, it was too much.  Most of the time I felt too hyped up to do HIIT (which I found out is not ideal cardio on Clen), so when I lifted I wound up having to lower my weight and reps, and I was so sore the past 2 days I couldnt even work out, I could barely play guitar.  Ive never felt so broken in my life after a workout.  The last 2 days my body ached like I had the flu.  It was very uncomfortable.  Did I do something wrong?  Is that a normal reaction?  I would hate to see all this Clen go to waste...  I had such high hopes!

Alas all is not lost, Im going to the store to get my jack3d and hit this shit with a fuckin vengeance.  I HATE being held back, especially when I was doing so well.

Todays breakfast:
2 eggs, 2 slices turkey bacon, 1 wrap.  NO MORE COFFEE IN THE HOUSE!!!! AHHHH!

Im starting where I left off.... PLYOMETRICS.  I'll throw up my stats from my lifting workout out later on.


----------



## Pony (Feb 17, 2012)

*brushin my hair to this joint everyday girl!*

Cant.... stop..... listening........







YouTube Video


----------



## Pony (Feb 17, 2012)

Heres the numbers from my chest, shoulders and tricep workout:

Resistance band colors I used for this workout:
green 7lbs
red 13 lbs
Blue 19 lbs

As well as 5lbs weights.

slo-mo 3-in-1 push-ups: 14
in & out shoulder flys: 16 / 5lbs
chair dips: 25
plange push-ups: 6
pike presses: 12
side tri-rise: R-10 L-9
floor flys: R4 L4
scarecrows: 12 / gr
over head tricep extentions: 12 gr (held both handles to make 14lbs of resistance)
2 twitch speed push ups: 12 fast 6 slow
y presses:  8/ bl
lying tricep extentions: 13 / gr
side to side push ups: 7
weighted circles: 35 / 5lbs
throw the bomb: 24 / gr
clap or plyo push ups: 10
slo-mo throws: 7 / 4- gr 3- 5lbs
front to back tricep extentions: 17 / 7-red 10-green
one arm balance push ups: 8
fly row presses: 9 / 6-gr 3-5lbs
db cross body blows: 30 / 5lbs
pour flys: 12 / 5lbs
side lean tri extension: 19 / gr
1 arm push-ups: 4 (knees)

I was very frustrated with my numbers on this one and ultimately I know I could have done much better.  Next week Im going to push past this.  Todays plyo was intense, I got all wobbly towards the end, but I pushed hard and I feel good about this one.  Got back from GNC with their special brand of protein powder, 60g protein 280 cals 7 carbs.   It was expensive but what the heck, Ill be starting a new job on tuesday anyways.  The Jack3d worked like a charm too, and I even scored a free sample of oxy elite pro which was a personal favorite of mine.  Im a thermogenic dope fiend.

Tomorrow we go hard with back/bi's, cardio, and ab ripper x.


I did a test with my calipers tonight.  I took my weight and everything on a full stomach so Im gonna do this again in the morning on empty to see what the results are, but I got a reading of 24.5 which is almost 3% down.  My goal is 19%, I need to perfect this diet!


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 17, 2012)

Pony said:


> AG does a lot of travelling so if we hit up your town dont be a stranger!


 
Let me know if you ever come over here to the left coast, would definately hit up a show.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 17, 2012)

Pony said:


> So I did 5 days of Clen @ 20mcgs. I couldnt up the dose on day 4 at all, it was too much. Most of the time I felt too hyped up to do HIIT (which I found out is not ideal cardio on Clen), so when I lifted I wound up having to lower my weight and reps, and I was so sore the past 2 days I couldnt even work out, I could barely play guitar. Ive never felt so broken in my life after a workout. The last 2 days my body ached like I had the flu. It was very uncomfortable. Did I do something wrong? Is that a normal reaction? I would hate to see all this Clen go to waste... I had such high hopes!


 
Think your taurine and potassium may have been quite low. 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/research-chemicals/54148-clenbuterol.html


----------



## Pony (Feb 17, 2012)

My potassium was way low, I was only taking 100mgs a day.  Think thats why I was so worn out and crampy?


----------



## Pony (Feb 17, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Let me know if you ever come over here to the left coast, would definately hit up a show.



Absafuckinlutely!


----------



## Pony (Feb 18, 2012)

Im trying to track my shit on fitday right now and see where my macros stand.  I need to figure out quick meals to cook so I can bring them to work the next day, still have time to workout after work and get in a couple hours on guitar as well.  Guess that second band is out the window now   Oh well. $$

Im really pissed about my last lifting workout, the numbers and reps were pathetic, I could have done much better.  Today my plan is to do the workout equivalent of wiping my balls all over this bitch.  Im gonna shit all over this workout, the fucking dvd is gonna sweat by the time Im done.  Im not into setbacks.  P90X is gonna get a little taste of the union strongarm today.  

First, I must descend to the 7th circle of hell AKA Home Depot, and try to cop a Makita combo impact driver/cordless drill kit, and probably a whole lot more (shopaholic).  The rage of Home Depot is going to come in handy when its time to work.


----------



## Pony (Feb 19, 2012)

Here's yesterdays back and bicep workout numbers.  Awesome workout, I plowed through it like a freight train.  First was back and bi's, then abs, then I finished with a 45 min cardio routine.  I like the way it flowed, I assaulted my muscles, then shred my abs, and went into 15 mins of yoga to warm back up and then the 30 mins of cardio.  Well played.

Yesterday I used the orange (30lbs), black (23lbs), blue (19lbs), red (13 lbs), green (7lbs), Yellow (5lbs)

wide front pull ups: 17 o/bk/rd (this is equal to 132lbs tension)
lawnmowers: R 10/o L 15 bl/yl
21's: 19/bl
one arm cross body curls: R12 L12 / blue
switch grip pull ups: 16 rd/bk/o
elbows out lawnmowers: R13 L13 blue/yellow
standing bicep curls: 13/blue
one arm concentration curls: R12 L12 Blue/yellow
corn cob pull ups: 5 black/orange/red *these are incredibly hard with bands*
reverse grip bent over rows: 14 blue/yellow
open arm curls: 12 blue/yellow
static arm curls: R8 L8 blue/yellow
towel pull ups: 12 black/orange
congdon locomotives: 40 orange
crouching cohen curls: 15 blue/yellow
one arm corkscrew curls: R13 L13 blue/yellow
chin-ups: 12 black/orange/red
seated bent over back flys: 12 orange
curl-up hammer-downs: 12 blue/yellow
hammer curls: 10 (6 blue/yellow, 4 blue)
max rep pull-ups: 14 black/orange (this is equal to 106 lbs resistance)
superman: 5 sets 10 seconds
in & out hammer curls: 8 (8 front 8 side) blue
strip set curls: 4 sets: 8 blue/12 red/9 red/12 green

Yesterdays morning weight (on empty)= 181.2


I logged all the food I ate yesterday, and based on my weight and bodyfat, I set goals.  I didnt eat nearly enough and Im wondering if I fucked up Built's math.  Here's what my day of food looked like:

Actual     ----    Goal
1,640.4   ----     2,083  cals
48.3       ----     90.6    grams/fat
103.9     ----     135.9  grams/carbs
180.5     -----    205.2  grams/protein


Fat = 27%
Protein = 45%
Carbs = 25%
Alcohol = 3%  (I think this means sugar, and I didnt figure that out til later so this is inaccurate)

Not quite sure how I didnt hit my calorie mark, this would be the first time in my life Ive ever "undereaten" so to speak.  Today I will track again, maybe that ab workout had something to do with it?  I'll keep tracking today and tomorrow to get a good idea of where Im at.  Work starts Tuesday, so that will get me eating more and on a schedule.

Todays gonna be a great day, I think Ive got yoga so Im looking forward to the stretch, then of course band practice.  So I will be killing it today in all facets, as per my usual.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry for not keeping up lol!!  Congrats on the gig!!! Congrats on the groupie drinks lol!!!! Your doing great very stoked to see you progressing concistantly
Did you get the spot with ELC?
just saw megadeth last night and i think it changed my life lol!!!  I cant mosh like i used 10mins and im gassed!! Once your back on stage that cardio will shred you up!! Keep killing it dude\../_


----------



## Pony (Feb 19, 2012)

Todays a yoga day, all about the balance of yin and yang, so in spirit of total equity here's some fun:






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## Pony (Feb 19, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Sorry for not keeping up lol!!  Congrats on the gig!!! Congrats on the groupie drinks lol!!!! Your doing great very stoked to see you progressing concistantly
> Did you get the spot with ELC?
> just saw megadeth last night and i think it changed my life lol!!!  I cant mosh like i used 10mins and im gassed!! Once your back on stage that cardio will shred you up!! Keep killing it dude\../_



Thanks for stoppin in Lats!  Dont think I landed that gig, but thats the name of the game.  I was gonna ask about that show, who else played?  If I ever  make it to Canada I'll show you how we mosh down here in the Big Apple!  Probs gonna give that clen a second try when this job is done in april, gotta get shredded for the summer


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 19, 2012)

The show blew my mind!! Ive seen all the gods now but this was a smaller venue only like 4000 people so it was way more in your face. I was in the pit for Volbeat. Amazing live show they sound just as good as they do on cd. Motorhead did there thing, Megadeth was unreal the chick from Lacuna coil came out for A Toute la monde and killed!! Its the Gigantour so im sure they will be heading your way at some point. Go thats all ill say


----------



## Pony (Feb 25, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> The show blew my mind!! Ive seen all the gods now but this was a smaller venue only like 4000 people so it was way more in your face. I was in the pit for Volbeat. Amazing live show they sound just as good as they do on cd. Motorhead did there thing, Megadeth was unreal the chick from Lacuna coil came out for A Toute la monde and killed!! Its the Gigantour so im sure they will be heading your way at some point. Go thats all ill say



Sounds fuckin awesome bro! Cristina from Lacuna Coil is HOT.


----------



## Pony (Feb 25, 2012)

So Im back!  Just started a new job so its been busier.  I had to give myself a few days to adjust so I didnt work out from tues - thurs.  Monday I had a great cardio workout followed by ab ripper X, its not on the schedule but I had cardio and my gf wanted to workout with me so I changed it up to make it extra fun for us.  I dont know if any of you guys/gals workout with your significant others, but it makes a world of difference - I actually feel bad for people who dont.  Last night I decided to do some cardio as well because Ive been working the shit outta my muscles all week anyways.  Been ripping up floor planks to get re-purposed as benches, so my back, legs, shoulders, and arms have been absolutely worked.  I will start back with the routine this week, although my wednesdays are shot now, but whatever, I'll make it work.  My meals are on track, my diet has been pretty great this week.

Fridays meals:

7am: 2 eggs, 1/2 serving tempeh, espresso
11am: 1/2 cup Ezekiel cereal, 1 scoop Syntha-6 chocolate protein, 1/2cup blackberries, 1cup almond milk
1:30pm: 6 tricuits, 1/2cup cottage cheese, 2 tblsp peanut butter
4:30pm: banana
7pm: 12oz water, 1 scoop syntha-6 protein, concrete
9pm: 1 Anabolic Chicken Burrito


I went out last night to a show and a friends bar, special occasion so everyone was out.  I havent been out in months, I try not to drink because it fucks with the lifestyle, so people havent seen me in a long ass time.  My friend is a instructor and trainer, very fat conscious and was all about how good I look.  That was a compliment I never thought I would get!  Im so psyched, it makes me wanna workout even more now.

Cant wait to get rid of this last grizzle!!  Might do some yoga tonight if my hangover subsides, if not Im definitely going to hit up the yoga/cardio tomorrow.


----------



## Pony (Feb 25, 2012)

So Im back!  Just started a new job so its been busier.  I had to give myself a few days to adjust so I didnt work out from tues - thurs.  Monday I had a great cardio workout followed by ab ripper X, its not on the schedule but I had cardio and my gf wanted to workout with me so I changed it up to make it extra fun for us.  I dont know if any of you guys/gals workout with your significant others, but it makes a world of difference - I actually feel bad for people who dont.  Last night I decided to do some cardio as well because Ive been working the shit outta my muscles all week anyways.  Been ripping up floor planks to get re-purposed as benches, so my back, legs, shoulders, and arms have been absolutely worked.  I will start back with the routine this week, although my wednesdays are shot now, but whatever, I'll make it work.  My meals are on track, my diet has been pretty great this week.

Fridays meals:

7am: 2 eggs, 1/2 serving tempeh, espresso
11am: 1/2 cup Ezekiel cereal, 1 scoop Syntha-6 chocolate protein, 1/2cup blackberries, 1cup almond milk
1:30pm: 6 tricuits, 1/2cup cottage cheese, 2 tblsp peanut butter
4:30pm: banana
7pm: 12oz water, 1 scoop syntha-6 protein, concrete
9pm: 1 Anabolic Chicken Burrito


I went out last night to a show and a friends bar, special occasion so everyone was out.  I havent been out in months, I try not to drink because it fucks with the lifestyle, so people havent seen me in a long ass time.  My friend is a instructor and trainer, very fat conscious and was all about how good I look.  That was a compliment I never thought I would get!  Im so psyched, it makes me wanna workout even more now.

Cant wait to get rid of this last grizzle!!  Might do some yoga tonight if my hangover subsides, if not Im definitely going to hit up the yoga/cardio tomorrow.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 25, 2012)

You must be hung over with the double posts. 

W/B, glad the new job is going well 

Working out with your sig other is awesome if you can agree on the program.


----------



## Pony (Mar 3, 2012)

Work has made it hard to keep up here but Im going to get back to my routine soon, Im starting to adjust to the new schedule.

Here's my workout for today:

Back & Biceps followed by Abs:

Wide grip pull downs: 20 - 106lbs
lawnmowers: R14 L15 - 25 db
21's: 21 - 40lbs
one arm cross body curls: R10 L10 - 20's
switch grip pull downs (2 rev/2 standard): 20 - 106lbs
elbows out lawnmowers: R12 L12 - 20's
standing bicep curls: 12 - 40lbs
one arm concentration curls (with pause at top): R10 L10 - 25's
corn cob pull downs: 4 - 106lbs
rev grip bent over rows: 15 - 25's
open arm curls: 8 - 25's
static arm curls: R8 L8 - 25's
towel pull downs (3 reps switch hands): 15 - 106lbs
congdon locomotives: 40 - 30's
crouching cohen curls: 15 - 25's
one arm corkscrew curls: R12 L12 - 25's
chin-ups: 20 - 106lbs
seated bent-over rows: 15 - 30's
curl-up/hammer downs: 8 - 25's
hammer curls: 8 - 25's
max rep pull downs: 17 wide-grip - 106lbs
superman: 5 sets @ 10 seconds each in 1 min
in & out hammer curls: 8 in/8 out - 25's
strip set curls: 6 - 40lbs, 10 - 25lbs, 10 - 25lbs, 10 - 15lbs


20 mins of abs

I took the guess work out of the bands, and stopped calling the pull downs pull ups, cuz really they arent, but thats just how its written on the sheet. Now my workouts should be a little easier for you to follow.  This was a good workout, I put it in.  I havent been as steady lately because of my schedule but soon I'll get acclimated and be back on full schedule.  It usually takes me a few weeks to get back into the habits.  My diet has been on point and my meals have been on schedule as well.  Right now Im on the verge of losing another notch on my belt, so things are going well.  I think my job is keeping my metabolism running high, cant wait to start hitting it hard again and see some serious changes!


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 3, 2012)

Great job sticking to as much as you can. Amazing how easy it is to "drop it" until thing settle down.

Keep up the battle you doing great.


----------



## Caretaker (Mar 3, 2012)

I`m really enjoying this log. Great reading. Killer work ethic. You`ll get where you need to be. Hitting it like an animal is the only way.

Oh yeah, if you want to avoid salt, lay off the hot sauce. It`s LOADED with sodium.


----------



## squigader (Mar 3, 2012)

Looks like a great journal! Some serious workouts here, you're doing great. Just one suggestion - make sure you're getting an EXCELLENT night's sleep every night, especially with the volume of your workouts and the GH. You should never be waking up tired. Remember - sleep is when recovery/growth happens, and it's also crucial for fat loss.
Keep at it


----------



## Pony (Mar 9, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Great job sticking to as much as you can. Amazing how easy it is to "drop it" until thing settle down.
> 
> Keep up the battle you doing great.



thanks bro, and thanks for always coming back 



Caretaker said:


> I`m really enjoying this log. Great reading. Killer work ethic. You`ll get where you need to be. Hitting it like an animal is the only way.
> 
> Oh yeah, if you want to avoid salt, lay off the hot sauce. It`s LOADED with sodium.



Since I read this Ive been thinking of it every time I reach for the hot sauce lol



squigader said:


> Looks like a great journal! Some serious workouts here, you're doing great. Just one suggestion - make sure you're getting an EXCELLENT night's sleep every night, especially with the volume of your workouts and the GH. You should never be waking up tired. Remember - sleep is when recovery/growth happens, and it's also crucial for fat loss.
> Keep at it



Thank you so much, I love the hard work!  I take GABA and 5-htp about an hour before I go to sleep and I really get a restful sleep.  Once Im up, Im up.  Not so much without it though....


----------



## Pony (Mar 9, 2012)

This job is wearing me out, but I love how much of it is a workout.  Im doing lots of stairs all day, carrying 3/4" plywood up and down stairs, 4x4's, timber joists, 2x4's.... its essentially the perfect full body workout.  My diet has been on point.  I have to eat right because I havent had the energy to work out.  I think I did Kenpo on Monday or Tuesday, but I dont remember 

The fat is melting away, but Im still teetering on this belt notch, Im almost done with the belt altogether.  My skin is loose and its hard to see definition, but you can see the muscles, so Im looking a little bulkier than I would like right now.  Im seriously interested in GHRP-2 and CJC 1295 w/o DAC, Ive read some promising things about how well they work to tighten loose skin.  Im getting veins in my forearms!  Forearms in general are starting to look pretty serious right now.  Thighs are slimming up now, and Im starting to see a defined curve in the small of my back where the backfat used to be, and I can see the start of definition on my sides as well.  I feel lazy about not working out, even though I know Im pretty much working out all day anyway.  I feel like I should be doing some cardio a couple nights a week.  Im just too tired or busy.  I hate when life gets in the way!!


----------



## Pony (Mar 23, 2012)

Great news!  Ive just taken my last injection this morning, and have the results of my 7 month cycle of HGH:

I took this from my first post in my original journal:

_current weight = 196lbs
current bf% = 26.71
lean body mass = 144lbs
*goal bf% = 20
goal weight = 179.6 

*_my weight on empty *175.4*
bodyfat % (using calipers): *21%



*I surpassed my weight goal!  I like seeing low numbers, Ive had a goal of 177 for the longest time and going lower than that means a lot!  Im going to start concentrating more on lifting, using Insanity as my cardio.  I just copped Insanity Asylum!  Ok well Im going to start up on clen this weekend at a lower dose, see how my body reacts to using 10mcgs to ween on.  20mcgs was rough!


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 23, 2012)

Congrats on hitting your goal.  not only the weight # but that's an awesome drop in BF%


----------



## Pony (Mar 23, 2012)

thanks O!  my goal is to see abs, so Im looking to burn at least another 4%.


----------



## Pony (Mar 27, 2012)

Yoga last night was fucking retarded.  Its been a while since Ive been able to do a nice workout so I chose Yoga to limber me up.  My shoulders are fucking killing me.  I did pretty awesome, I think its because Ive slimmed down so much over the past month that I was able to hold myself up longer and get into those positions I couldnt fanagle before.  And honestly, the clenbuterol just dehydrates me way too much.  I started off on a very low dose to get myself adjusted better this time around and I made sure to take the right amount of potassium and drink a ton of water and I still felt shitty.  I do better on my own anyways, besides the money spent, I dont really care whether or not I use the stuff.

Why cant I change the journal name?  My new set of goals should be reflected in an interesting and eye-grabbing journal title.  I feel like mine has worn out its appeal, and no one will love it anymore.  Just kidding I couldnt give a fuck less.

Diet is coming back strong, but I am feeling hungrier.  I chock it up to all the calories burned this past month lugging lumber and powertools up and down steps all damn day.  But Im making the adjustment smoothly!

I just ordered some peptides to get my body pumping that sweet GH again.  I will be running the ever so famous GHRP2/CJC1295 combo.  I will not be awarded on originality here:

GHRP2 + CJC 1295 w/o DAC - 100mcgs 3x daily
Womans multi
CLA
Taurine
Guggulipids
Fish oil (3am + 3pm)
GABA
htp-5
creatine
protein powder


Not looking for anything significant with the peptides, just want to continue feeling the positive effects of GH while building up my body's own release.  Well maybe I want my skin to tighten up quicker than it would on its own, no I definitely want that.  My last goal was weight loss, now Ive lost the bulk of what I wanted to and am looking to finish shedding excess fat and start sculpting.  Right now Im at a tankini, and Im looking for full-fledged g-string.

Let the games begin!


----------



## Pony (Mar 29, 2012)

Yesterday was back and bi's.  

warm up & stretch

wide front pull-downs (lunge position): 15/106lbs
lawn mowers: R 13 L 14/25lbs
21's DB: 21/20lbs
one arm cross body curls: R 10 L10/20lbs
switch-grip pulldowns (lunge position): 16/106lbs
elbows out lawnmowers: R10 L10/25lbs
standing bicep curls (DB): 10/25lbs
one arm concentrated curls: R8 L9/25lbs (max tension)
corn cob pull-downs (sitting): 5/106lbs
rev grip bent over rows: 12/30lbs
open arm curls: 10/25lbs
static arm curls: R8 L8/25lbs
towel pulldowns (sitting): 12/106lbs
congdon locomotives: 40/25lbs
crouching cohen curls (DB): 14/25lbs
one arm cork-screw curls: 13/25lbs
chin-ups: 18/106lbs
seated bent over back flys: 13/25lbs
curl up hammer downs: 12/25lbs
hammer curls: 8/25lbs
max rep pulldowns (sitting): 12/106lbs
superman: 5 sets 10 seconds each in 60 seconds
in & out hammer curls: 8in 8out/25lbs
strip-set curls: 8/25, 6/20, 10,8/15

stretch

I use bands, but when I put "(DB)" up there it means the weight is for each arm.  Its been a while since Ive done a good long structured workout like this, so Im not surprised my number arent up, but Im not happy about it either.  I just received my peptides in the mail and cant wait to get started on hitting my new goals.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 29, 2012)

Get those jeans yet?


----------



## Pony (Mar 29, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Get those jeans yet?




I went 3 weeks ago to get jeans and now theyre big on me


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

that could get expensive.


----------



## Pony (Mar 29, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> that could get expensive.




it was the best waste of money ever!


----------



## Pony (Mar 29, 2012)

that halo for her looks good....


----------



## Pony (Mar 30, 2012)

Ive been doing some poking around on the internet for a new routine.  I need something different than splits because all Ive been doing for years is splits.  Im fucking bored with splits.  I really enjoy total body workouts, and combo exercises, so_ I think thats my next move (cant get it off italics now?  Thanks for the awesome new layout Prince _)

Anyways, Ive got a gig tonight and Ive got running around to do as well, so Im not sure if I'll get around to posting or doing a workout.  Any suggestions for some great total body stuff I can use the bands with?


----------



## Pony (Mar 31, 2012)

Yesterday I took the P90X total body workout and killed it.  Not that I didnt go out and get tanked after my show and make horrible food choices, but the workout before all that hot mess was awesome.

Warm up - 9:30
balistic stretches
burpee salutations
side lunge reaches
squat rock reach
walking lunges
dive bombers
twisting pivot
jog in place
jacks
ski twists

(rep/weight)

o crunch push-ups: 10 (I squeeze and hold my knee to my shoulder, then release)
pull down in lunge: 11/106
deadlift curl press (DB): 7/20
step back kick back (lunge to chair): 18/15
chuck ups (pushups w/alt leg raise): pos. 1 (standard)- 8, pos. 2 (military)- 5 â€‹â€‹I will add wide position as well
lunge press w/bella twist: 16/15 (I go for range of motion here, so i sacrifice speed.  I go deep.)
balance curls (leg raise :30 each leg): R15 L10/20
running man (crescent pose alt kick backs): 28/15
hindu pike push ups (pike push up, jump back into dive bomb): 5
lunge squat lunge (squat/sidelunge/squat/lunge =1): R4 L4/15
Mr. Moon (alt moon/twisting half moon): 30 seconds each leg
kid play (push-up into table): 7
3 & 3 (3 weighted squats/3 pushups/3 pulldowns in lunge): 5/15lbs DB on squats, 106lbs pull downs
1/2 dervish: 5lbs 60 seconds
weighted warrior (step back into warrior 2): 11/5
1&1 (1 pushup, 1 pulldown in lunge): 10/106
lara lunge crunch: R12 L8/15
Spiderman jumps (burpees with alt leg stance): 8

All in all this work out with warm up, stretches and cool down lasted around 45mins. I was in a total flop sweat without doing an ounce of cardio.  I would love to make a few different routines so I can switch it up and keep my body guessing.  Im very sore today, but I feel solid and Im glad I squeezed that workout in.  My next drinking weekend is when we go on the road in April, until then IM DONE. 


Right now Im still looking for a solid program to stick with, so be patient with my workouts until then.


----------



## Pony (Mar 31, 2012)

Took my first shot of peps this afternoon.  I totally forgot I had some bac water unopened and ready to go so I mixed some up and took a shot.  100mcgs of both cjc-1295 w/oDAC and GHRP-2.  No nausea, flush or head rush, but after a morning of espresso and bong rips, I probs wouldnt feel it anyways.  We'll see how I feel tonite or tomorrow morning, because Im at the saturation dose and from what Ive read, should be seeing something like what Ive mentioned.


----------



## MaxSeg (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow, looks brutal in here! Good stuff.


----------



## Pony (Apr 1, 2012)

Mrsheavyiron said:


> ^^^have no idea what all the fancy names mean but it sounds like you worked hard! Keep up the good work.



haha thanks Mrs. H!  I think they made all the names fancy because its P90X, and people need stimulation in the weirdest places. I should make a video or something because theyre fun as hell.



MaxSeg said:


> Wow, looks brutal in here! Good stuff.



Thanks Max!


----------



## Pony (Apr 2, 2012)

Im fuckin pooped!  Todays workout was intense, I was dripping sweat like it was a plyometric workout, not a lifting workout.  Very excellent indeed!

Same warm up as last time

reps/weight

crunch push-ups: 9
pull-down in lunge: 11/100
squat curls (DB): 6/25 (i had to modify because the band wouldnt stretch)
step back kick back chair position: 12/15
sumo chair: 17
chuck-ups: wide - 6, standard - 7, military - 5
lunge press w/bella twist: R8 L8/15
balance curls (db): L12 R10/25
running man: R16 L16/15
hindu pike push ups: 6
lunge squat lunge: L4 R3/15
Mr. moon: 30 secs each leg
kid play: 7
3&3: 4 15 (weighted squats)/100(pull down in lunge)
1/2 dervish: 5lbs 2mins
weighted warrior: R8 L8/5
1&1: 11 100
lunge crunch:R8 L8/15
Spiderman burpees: 7

cool down/stretch

All in all this workout was about 45-50 mins.  I switched up a couple of my numbers here.  The lunge pulldowns are only 100lbs now, but Im able to go deeper, and right now Im feeling great, my back is solid!  I went higher in my curls from 20 to 25, this band also needs to be broken in, so Im sure the tension brings the actual weight up a tad.  I think this is the right combination for me now, my whole body is rocked by this workout.  I need to concentrate more on my legs, get deeper into those squats and possibly up my weight, Ive been with 15lbs for a while, and my legs arent feeling it as much lately.  

Im working to get my meal frequency in check, I must admit that my diet has not been on point.


----------



## MaxSeg (Apr 3, 2012)

Intense workout Pony! Congrats!


----------



## Pony (Apr 3, 2012)

MaxSeg said:


> Intense workout Pony! Congrats!




Thanks Seg!


----------



## Pony (Apr 3, 2012)

Little update on the peptides.  When I pin, its stings (redness and swelling on site seems to have stopped), sometimes I feel a little lightheaded, sometimes I dont. I dont recall any vivid dreams, but Im waking up ready to go.  My sleep has been amazing the past few nights.  Last night was the first time I remembered to take the 5htp and gaba before bed with the peptide injections, but I was out like a light around 1 am and ready to start my day running at 8:30am.  I noticed a little spike in appetite, not so much in frequency of being hungry, but just portion wise, I need a little more.


----------



## Pony (Apr 4, 2012)

Yesterday I did an interval workout.  I performed each exercise for a minute and added intensity every 10 or 20 seconds depending on whether it targeted an individual leg or not.  I did 15 exercises, took a 1 minute water break where I did some ballistic bouncing, then did the 15 exercises again in descending order.

I would normally go over the workout, but Im pooped. I barely slept last night.  Today I competed for the golden hammer, i placed 3rd and will be taking home a gold hammer come graduation.  Tomorrow I go pick up my winnings


----------



## Pony (Apr 8, 2012)

Ooof!  Im sure many of us had a gluttonous Easter, I definitely pigged out.  Shrimp with cocktail sauce, veggies in dip, stuffed cherry peppers, leg of lamb, brussel sprouts (cooked with bacon).  That being said my night yoga was awesome, and I feel so relaxed.  Tomorrow, we lift!


----------



## Pony (Apr 9, 2012)

Fasted cardio this morning was great.  I dont understand how anyone can do cardio without a ton of caffeine to start off, I was dying.  I feel great though, especially after the yoga last night.  Today aint over yet, stay tuned...


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Apr 9, 2012)

You're doing great Pony! Very nice log you have going, keep up the killer work!


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 10, 2012)

Looks like things are still moving forward in here. Keep it up.


----------



## Pony (Apr 10, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Looks like things are still moving forward in here. Keep it up.



Always bro, thanks for stopping by and checkin up on a girl 



Miss Springsteen said:


> You're doing great Pony! Very nice log you have going, keep up the killer work!



Thanks Miss, and may I add that you've come a long way in such a short time - congrats on all your progress!


----------



## Pony (Apr 10, 2012)

Today was my core workout, I always love this one until the next days warm up and stretch when Im stiffer than the Tin Man.

Started off with a nice warm up and stretch

stack foot stagger hand push ups (5 then switch): 20
banana rolls (5 seconds each side): 60 sec
leaning crescent lunge (with arm raise): R13 L13/5lbs
squat run (30 seconds, switch feet): 60 sec/5lbs
bow to boat (10 seconds each, alt): 60 seconds
low lateral skaters (lunge with leg raise): R16 L16
lunge twist reach: L17 R16/15lbs
Prison pushup (burpees with 3 pushups and alt knee to chest btw): 4 cycles (12 pushups total)
Hip raise: R15 L15
squat x press: 30/21 15lbs 9 5lbs
plank runs: 3 @ 10 sec each
walking plank (back and front): 30 seconds
superman/banana: 5 secs each @ 60 seconds
lunge kickback curl press: 20/5lbs
side to side hops (hop side to side over a towel, or whatever): 60 secs
reach high and under side plank push ups*: 5
plank to chaturanga ISO (10 seconds in plank, 10 seconds in chaturanga): 2
steam engine: 50 reps in 60 seconds
table dip with leg raise (alt every 5): 20

*you do a push up go into side plank and raise your hand up, reach under and behind, then reach back up.

This was about 55 mins all in all.  I feel great!  These peptides have me eating more, but other than my diet, everything is on track right now.  I just have to get used to this new appetite and make all the proper adjustments - a work in progress!


----------



## Pony (Apr 17, 2012)

â€‹â€‹Its been a few days, just got back from a small tour.  I did wind up losing a few pounds, must have been all that equipment loading and performance adrenaline.

Today I came back strong with a total body workout..

warm up

o crunch push ups: 10
rev grip pull downs in lunge: 11/100lbs
squat press: 12/15lbs _<~~~ upped it here in reps, but lowered the weight_
step back kick back chair position: 15/15lbs â€‹â€‹+3 repsâ€‹
squat-chair jacks: 17
chuck-ups: 6 standard, 6 wide, 3 military _â€‹<~~ totally bombed this today_â€‹
lunge press w/twist: R8 L8/15lbs
balance curls: R10 L10/25lbs
alt kickback in lunge: R10 L10/25lbs
pike - chaturanga: 5
lunge/squat/lunge: L4 R3/25lbs â€‹â€‹added 10lbsâ€‹
alt leg half moon- twisting half moon: 30 secs each legs
push up - hip thrust: 8 â€‹â€‹+1 repâ€‹
3 & 3: 4 15lbs/100lbs
half dervish: 60 seconds 5lbs
weighted warrior: R10 L10/5lbs â€‹â€‹+2 reps each sideâ€‹
1 & 1: 10 100lbs
balance lunge press: R10 L8/15lbs
spiderman burpees: 7

cool down and stretch

this session lasted about 45 mins, and I worked up a killer sweat.

rev grip pull downs in lunge, 3&3, 1&1, balance lunge press, and lunge press w/twist are all listed with the overall weight of the exercise.  Everything else is per hand (DB).  


Tomorrow Im going to do an Insanity as my cardio.  


Peptides are going well, I definitely notice a difference when Im off it and when I go back on.  My sleep has been awesome since Ive gotten back from tour.  My skin is starting to tighten up and its making a small difference in my waist size.  I cant wait to see how Im going to look by the summer, from the way the weather has been I dont have much time   Im going to research some thermogenics... I think its time


----------



## Pony (Apr 21, 2012)

Thursdays workout was Plyometric Cardio circuit.  I havent been doing Insanity these past few months and I forgot how hard it gets to keep going, but I love how much stamina I wind up building.  I knew it was getting bad when I would run to catch the train and be winded by the top of the stairs.  Ive never felt so light on my feet than when I was doing Insanity.  Yesterday was a core workout, I'll post that up for ya.  It went well and even though Ive been having to muster up everything Ive got to push through these workouts, Im still pulling out a couple extra reps here and there.

Core workout:

warm up (static & ballistic stretch)

stacked foot, stagger hand push ups: R10 L10
banana rolls: 60 sec (5 sec each side)
weighted leaning crescent lunges: R12 L12/5lbs
squat runs: 60sec 5lbs
bow to boat: 60 secs (10 sec each)
low lateral skaters: 17 _+1 rep here_
lunge twist reach: L16 R17/15lbs
prison pushup: 6 circuits (18 pushups total)
hip raise: R15 L15
squat x press: 25/25lbs _i usually go for 30 and switch to a lower weight at 20 reps_
plank runs: 3 @ 10 sec
walking plank: 30 secs (back and forth)
superman - banana: 60 secs (5 secs each)
lunge kickback curl press: 22/5lbs _+2 reps here_
towel hops: 60 secs
reach high and under side plank pushups: 6 _+1 rep here_
steam engine: 60 secs/50 reps
table dip w/leg raise: L15 R15 _+10 reps here_

Cool down/stretch

this workout overall took around 45mins.  I was pouring sweat.  One thing I love about doing the routines I do is that I sweat a lot regardless of whether Im lifting or doing cardio.  This mix of total body/core work with yoga and Insanity as my cardio should have me looking mean this summer.  The peptides are doing their job.  Not sure if Im going to see massive changes because I did a cycle of HGH before this, but I do see the differences.  My appetite is a little higher, my sleep is much better than before, and my skin is starting to tighten itself up.  I finally got my diet in check, still working on the frequency of my meals, but Im eating the right foods now.  Its hard to transition from tour to home, I think next time we're putting our gear in a trailer so we have room for food and a hot plate.  I cant believe that McDonalds is not only incredibly unhealthy for you, but they have the gall to charge almost $10 for a meal in rest stops....  The hot plate would serve many purposes.

Off to make some breakfast!  Gonna start my day with some Yoga, and tomorrow Im off!


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 23, 2012)

Lookin good in here, stick with it. Hope the tour went well.  we need vids of ya rockin out.


----------



## Pony (Apr 25, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Lookin good in here, stick with it. Hope the tour went well.  we need vids of ya rockin out.




Hey man, thanks for stickin with my journal!  I know updates are getting sparse but Im still in it full force 






Thats my ugly mug with the beautiful guitar!  Not the band you prefer, but I'll get some good vids of them for ya too


----------



## Pony (Apr 25, 2012)

Monday I did an Insanity and just fucking plowed right through, I did powerjumps perfectly for the first time w00t w00t!  However Im pissed because my weight is starting to plateau >grrrrrrrrrrrr!< any suggestions?!?!  Yesterday I wound up taking off, so today im hitting up my total body workout.


----------



## mjwriter (Apr 25, 2012)

Do you know what your BF% is?? I get the feeling your in single digits haha

and where do you usually do Insanity and P90X? i feel like i hardly have enough room sometimes.. maybe thats just me


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 25, 2012)

Hey pony, nice journal. I'll be following. Looking forward to your results.


----------



## Pony (Apr 26, 2012)

mjwriter said:


> Do you know what your BF% is?? I get the feeling your in single digits haha
> 
> and where do you usually do Insanity and P90X? i feel like i hardly have enough room sometimes.. maybe thats just me



Single digits?  Not even close, but thats a nice thought.  BF% is 19.0 last time I did a caliper test about 3 weeks ago. 



RockShawn said:


> Hey pony, nice journal. I'll be following. Looking forward to your results.




Thanks Shawn!


----------



## Pony (May 1, 2012)

Jesus Christ what day is it?  I havent been logging my workouts.... for shame!  Yesterday was a killer with Intervals, I needed a kick in the ass after my weekend of metal and beer though.  Today I did my total body workout.  I beasted the fuck outta my workout today and Im super proud of the numbers I put up.  It looks like Ive been steadily adding reps or weight or both, everything keeps going up up up!  


warm up, ballistic/static stretch

push up crunch: 15 (+2)
pulldowns in lunge: 16 (+1) 100lbs
weighted squats with curls (DB): 12/25's
squat - chair: 18 (+1)
step back kick back chair (DB): 20/15's
push up leglift: 6 standard, 6 wide, 6 military
lunge press w/twist: R10 (+1) L9/15
balance curls (DB): L13 R4/25's R16/15's
Running man (DB): L35 R35 (+15 eacH!)/15's
hindu pike pushup: 8 (+2)
lunge squat lunge (DB): L4 R4 (+1)/25's
mr. moon: R30 secs L30 secs
pushup to dip: 8
3&3: 4 (squats DB) 15's, (pull downs) 100lbs
1/2 dervish (db): 5's 60 sec
weighted warrior(db): R10 L10/5's
1&1: 12 (+1)/100lbs
lunge press with leg lift: R13 (+2) L10 (+2)/15lbs
spiderman pushups: 10 (+3)

Cool down, static/ballistic stretch


This workout took about 45 mins start to finish, and I sweated my ass off.


----------



## AustinGal (May 1, 2012)

Badass log, workouts and attitude. 

Rock on!

Babs


----------



## omerta2010 (May 1, 2012)

The names of your excercises totally crack me up. 

Glad to see your still hittin it hard, gotta admit I wish I had your dedication to do this stuff at home. For me I just can't get myself to do any routines at home, even cardio sucks. 

Still think that band needs a new drummer.


----------



## Pony (May 3, 2012)

AustinGal said:


> Badass log, workouts and attitude.
> 
> Rock on!
> 
> Babs



Thanks! 



omerta2010 said:


> The names of your excercises totally crack me up.
> 
> Glad to see your still hittin it hard, gotta admit I wish I had your dedication to do this stuff at home. For me I just can't get myself to do any routines at home, even cardio sucks.
> 
> Still think that band needs a new drummer.




Jeff is a sick ass drummer!  Great stamina and stays in the pocket.  

I never did at home workouts until my friend convinced me to do Insanity, after that I was sold.  I miss the gym though.  I like your workout too, is that purely for size?


----------



## Pony (May 3, 2012)

I did a core-based workout today.  I upped my dose of Jack3d and felt like I burned out too quick.  I skipped the bonus moves I usually do, but I did go pretty hard so Im curious what my numbers look like this time.


warm up static & ballistic stretch

stack foot/stagger hands push ups: R15 (+5) L15
banana rolls: 60 seconds (5 secs each side)
leaning crescent lunges: 24/5's 
squat run: 60 seconds/5's
bow-boat: 60 sec/10 secs each
low lateral skaters: 20
lunge-reach: L20 (+1) R21 (+2)/15lbs
prison pushup: 8 (+1) or 24 (+3)
hip raise: R20 L20
squat x press: 27 (+1)/15's
plank run: 45 secs
walking pushups: 30 secs (-15)
lunge kickback curl press: 20/5's
towel hops: 30 secs (-30)
reach high and under pushups: 9 (+1)
steam engine: 50 in 60 secs

I cut it short and started the cool down here.  I was pretty winded by the plank runs and pretty much wore myself out trying to keep up with last time.  I lose stamina when I up my pre-workout dose, but Im glad I made some gains.  Tour this weekend, I'd like to do a yoga, but thats such a long workout I might just settle for an Insanity.  I might be home sunday and get a workout in then, but if not I wont be back til tuesday.  Heres to trying not to go too nuts... its our cinco de metal tour!


----------



## omerta2010 (May 10, 2012)

Yep this routine is for size. I've been alternating between strength for 16 weeks then size for 12. Then repeat.

Hope things are goin smooth on your end and in case you didn't see Jacked3d is about to either be gone or reformulated so you might want to stock up


----------



## Pony (May 25, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Yep this routine is for size. I've been alternating between strength for 16 weeks then size for 12. Then repeat.
> 
> Hope things are goin smooth on your end and in case you didn't see Jacked3d is about to either be gone or reformulated so you might want to stock up




Hey man I know I havent been updating but Im in it.  Im starting to see definition and everything is shrinking. You said you alternate strength for 16 weeks and size for 12, is that because of the workouts you follow or just what works for you?  Im still trying to figure out the most effective way to get my body to react.  Im thinking of joining the gym again cuz my options are limited with what I have.  I also get bored easily, I was thinking instead of splitting my workouts up weekly, I gotta cycle them for 10 - 14 days or something.  What do people usually do to keep it interesting?


----------



## Pony (May 29, 2012)

Killin these workouts and looking good.  

current weight 175
current bodyfat % 20

October starting weight 202
october starting bodyfat % 27

I think finally, after all this time Im really seeing the rewards of the work Ive done.  Im slimming down nicely and starting to see definition.  I love the peptides and how good Ive been feeling while on them, I may never go back to HGH.  I hate all the loose skin I have, but Im slowly tightening up, Im hoping the peptides will aid in speeding this up.  I keep changing up my workouts Ive basically taken every workout I do at home and put them on one huge schedule.  Kinda in limbo because Im not bored on this schedule but its not perfect so im gonna play with the days and see what works best and keeps me interested.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 29, 2012)

Great job 

Glad your sticking to it.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 29, 2012)

Pony said:


> You said you alternate strength for 16 weeks and size for 12, is that because of the workouts you follow or just what works for you? Im still trying to figure out the most effective way to get my body to react. Im thinking of joining the gym again cuz my options are limited with what I have. I also get bored easily, I was thinking instead of splitting my workouts up weekly, I gotta cycle them for 10 - 14 days or something. What do people usually do to keep it interesting?



I've sort of found the sweet spot, after 16 weeks of strength the old injuries start to either flare up or are ready to. 
Then the program I do for size (bodybuilding style) I end up lowering the weight and increasing the volume.

Over the years I've come to realize that without a structured program I have a tendency to screw around to much and not really accomplish anything, so found a couple I like and just cycle the two and so far the good things is by the end of each I'm ready to hit the other one hard. 

See I'm amazed at how dedicated you can stay working out at home. We have a killer treadmill and I'll be good for a week but then something will come up and next thing you know it's been a month since I've walked on the stupid thing. The gym definately would give you move options, and they have classes you could do to keep the cardio going and maybe mix it up some. 

I don't know what people do with the more cardio based workouts once they get boring, but when it comes to lifting, usually I just look for a new routine I haven't done before or just mix up combinations of body parts. Sometimes the smallest things can make a big difference when it comes to boredom.


----------



## Pony (May 30, 2012)

I will probably join the Planet Fitness near me this summer, but my gf just ran out and bought a cheap pair of those bowflex select DB's and Im excited because that will definitely expand my options when it comes to my workouts. And Im gonna start researching workouts and see what interests me.  

I got hooked on home workouts because Insanity was the first time I saw major results, then I started P90X and got results there as well.  Theres no travel time, I can wear whatever, and the convenience of having my shakes, and shower immediately and the privacy to inject.  Its easy   I do miss machines, and all the classes though.  

I will make an effort to post my workouts here again and get back into this.


----------



## Pony (May 30, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Great job
> 
> Glad your sticking to it.




Thanks man!


----------



## Pony (May 31, 2012)

Yoga today was exactly what I needed.  Yesterdays back/bi's/ab's fucked my ass up.  CANNOT WAIT for tomorrows workout with the new DB's, Im gonna be so shredded its ridiculous.  Still hating on this loose skin,


----------



## omerta2010 (May 31, 2012)

we'll call you "shredder" 

hey patience, look how long it took for the skin to get that way. It always seems like it takes forever.


----------



## jacked187 (May 31, 2012)

keep up the hard work.


----------



## Pony (Jun 4, 2012)

jacked187 said:


> keep up the hard work.



I will I never quit!  Thanks for stopping by 



omerta2010 said:


> we'll call you "shredder"
> 
> hey patience, look how long it took for the skin to get that way. It always seems like it takes forever.



Yeah yeah patience, how about right now?  Doesnt matter, I know bitching isnt going to make it happen.  I like Shredder


----------



## Pony (Jun 4, 2012)

Chest Shoulders and Triceps on friday was ridiculous, the DBs are teaching me a lesson or two about what I thought I could lift.  Here's my numbers:

Slow motion 3 count pushups: 12
In & Out shoulder flys: 12/10's
Chair Dips: 18
Plange pushups: 2
Pike press: 12
side tri rise (1 arm tricep pushup): L9 R10
floor flys: 16
scarecrows: 12/10's
OH tri ext: 13/20
2-twitch speed pushups: 18
y press: 10/17.5's
lying tricep extensions: 12/15's
side to side pushups: 12
pour flys: 11/7.5's
1 arm pushups: 6
weighted circles: 35/5's
throw the bomb: R10 L8/12.5
clap push ups: 15
slo-mo throw: 8/10
one-arm balance pushups: 8
fly-row presses: 8/12.5's
DB cross body blows: R10 L10/20's

That was killer, I saw veins popping everywhere with that one.  Such a good pump, also no pre workout for this one either.

Sat & Sun -off-

Today my bro came by and we decided to hit up a nice core total body workout.  Having him here really pushed me and even without a pre workout drink I surpassed a few of my last numbers.  Here's what I did today:


stackfoot stagger hand pushups: R15 L15
banana rolls: 60 sec
leaning crescent lunge: 24/5's
squat run: 60 secs/5's
bow-boat: 60 sec
low-lateral skaters: 26 (+5)
lunge reach: L20 (+2) R20 (+1)/12.5
prison pushup: 9 (+2)  this is actually 3 pushups per rep
hip raise: L27 (+7) R30 (+10)
squat x-press: 34/12.5  (+11)
plank runs: 30 secs
walking pushups: 50 sec (+20 sec)
superman-banana: 60 sec
lunge kickback curl press: 20/5's
towel hops: 60 sec
reach high & under pushups: 10 (+1)
plank to chaturanga iso: 60 sec
steam engine: 50 in 60 sec
table dip leg raise: 30
roll ups: 21
halfback: 60 sec
sphinx pushups: 9


Killed it.  The way my schedule has been Ive been getting in 3-4 days of working out in a row, then having to take 1 and sometimes 2 days off.  I still feel great, maybe even more so than when I was actually able to work out 6 days a week.  Diet is pretty damn good, I def have more drinking nights now, but I keep it adult and I also have been cutting the crap when we go out munching.  My bands are horrible influences on me, but I have been noticing a couple dudes getting their shit together - Im losing inches while some of them are gaining.


----------



## Pony (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey check out all the drama that unfolds when I dont pay attention for a few days. 

So yesterday was a nice day off, and today I demolished legs and back - here's what I put up:

Reverse grip pulldowns: 15,13/100
wide grip pulldowns: 16,16/100
close grip pulldowns: 12,12/100
switch grip pulldowns: 16,16/100

balance lunge: R10 L15
squat calf raise: 25/15's
super skaters: L25 R25
wall squats: 60 seconds
step back lunge: L12 R16/5's
Alt side lunge: 21/5's
1 legged wall squats: 30 sec/30 sec
dead lift squats: L15 R16
sneaky lunges: 20
3-way lunges: 15
chair: 2 @ 30 sec
iso toe roll lunge: L16 R16
groucho walk: 40 sec
calf raise: 25 toes in, 25 toes straight, 25 toes out/17.5's
80/20 speed squats: R30 L30 (jump for the last 15 reps in each set)

There you have it, shred fuckin city.


----------



## Pony (Jun 8, 2012)

Jesus Christ I am in pain, I may take today off as well.  Im gonna see how I feel after I take my creatine, if anything its a cardio or yoga day.  On a side note, I cut out over 50% of my caffeine intake and I have more energy than ever before.  My preworkout is a serving of creatine and a cup of coffee, but my gf broke the french press today so it looks like my new preworkout is just creatine..... #fail

'PHAGIST!!






YouTube Video


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 8, 2012)

Workouts look great Pony! Keep killing it! I am still following...


----------



## Buff C (Jun 8, 2012)

looks great. If need a quality source for clen message me.


----------



## Pony (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks Miss!!


----------



## Pony (Jun 9, 2012)

Yesterday I took a walk over the Williamsburg, it was nice but my ass was still killing me from all the squats/lunges.  Spin class never did that kinda damage LOL...  Today is cardio, I'll probably hit up an Insanity, I miss you Shaun T.  Its been almost a year since Ive started on my trek to ultimate hotness.  So far I've lost 27lbs, 7% BF, and 3 inches off my waist.  In September I'll be one year into my body transformation, and Im psyched to make picture comparisons, the difference is already BIG!  Im also thinking of going public with this log, in hopes that I can inspire my real life friends to get healthy and fit as well.  Hopefully Ill bring more newbies to the site for you guys to abuse and advise


----------



## Pony (Jun 10, 2012)

Ok so Im killing this journal.  I was gonna go back through and delete  posts so this is more friends and family friendly, but I cant even rename this shit.  Wack yo!  Ill be starting a new one with todays workout, and giving a link to it on FB.


----------

